# 3d acceleration in NVIDIA Graphics Card



## Zaroou (Jan 13, 2002)

I just installed a NVIDIA graphics card, and I can't play vidoes with it as when I try the computer slows way down and I have to ctrl-alt-delete to close the program playing the video. 

From researching on the internet it seems it is a common problem, and one way of getting around it is to disable the 3d acceleration. Does anyone know how to do this? I tried the method that NVIDIA suggest, but to be honest I don't understand it.


"To enable or disable 3D hardware acceleration

From the NVIDIA Control Panel Select a Category... home page, select 3D Settings

Click the View menu and then select Advanced

Manage 3D Settings to open the associated page.

The options on this advanced page enable you to change all the image and rendering settings of your 3D applications that utilize Direct3D and OpenGL technology. 

Click the Global Settings tab.

Under Settings, click the setting corresponding to the Hardware acceleration feature and select one of these options:

Single-display performance mode: If you have only one active display, this is the default setting. You can also specify this setting if you have problems with the multi-display modes. 

Note: This mode is faster than either of the multi-display modes described below.

Compatibility performance mode is available if you have two or more active displays when running in nView Dualview display mode or if you are using different classes of NVIDIA GPU-based graphics cards.

When this mode is in effect, OpenGL renders in compatibility mode for all displays so that when different classes of GPUs are in use, the lowest common feature set of all active GPUs is exposed to OpenGL applications.

Note: The OpenGL rendering performance is slightly slower than in single-display mode.

Multi-display performance mode is available if you have two or more active displays when running in nView Dualview mode or if you are using different classes of NVIDIA GPU-based cards.

When this mode is in effect, OpenGL renders in performance mode for all displays and when different classes of GPUs are in use, the lowest common feature set of all active GPUs is exposed to OpenGL applications. 

Note: The rendering performance is faster than in compatibility mode, although switching or spanning displays may result in minor transient rendering artifacts." 


I tried all the options stated and none of them worked.
I have a GeForce 6200 and the 91.47 driver.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

What sort of videos - DVDs? If so, you need to install software. Windows media player won't do it. Cyberlink DVD or Power DVD are two I've seen bundled with aftermarket internal dvd drives. I've also seen NVidia Silver for sale described as follows:
NVIDIA SILVER PureVideo Decoder, Enables DVD viewing with Microsoft Windows Media Center Edition, Enables PureVideo technology on GeForce 6 & 7 GPUs, High quality MPEG-2 decoder supports any third party software application based upon Microsoft DirectShow, Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound decoding, Minimizes CPU utilization by offloading the MPEG-2 decoding onto the graphics processor, Enables advanced de-interlacing, Decodes high-definition MPEG-2 streams for ATSC tuners, Supports Windows Media Centers allowing end users to transcode MPEG-2 content into Windows Media Video 9, S/PDIF pass through for external decoding of Dolby Digital and DTS (compatible hardware required............

Cheers,


----------



## Zaroou (Jan 13, 2002)

I meant downloaded videoes and videoes on the web (youtube etc). I haven't even tried with DVDs


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

More info would help, operating system, viewing program, hardware. Generally you shouldn't need to disable 3d acceleration.


----------



## Zaroou (Jan 13, 2002)

pshnfry said:


> More info would help, operating system, viewing program, hardware. Generally you shouldn't need to disable 3d acceleration.


I have Windows XP Pro, and a Dell Dimension 3000 with Pentium 4 2.80GHz, and 512mb RAM. I have the same problem trying to view videoes in any programs, and the problem only started when I installed the graphics card. I looked at other threads on the internet to find people with similar problems, and the consensus was that there is something wrong with the driver and you need to disable the 3D acceleration in order to view videoes.


----------



## nickyboy29 (Sep 25, 2006)

i`m online as [email protected] to help ya out bud


----------



## Zaroou (Jan 13, 2002)

No worries, I found a website (http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t18684.html) which worked perfectly. Thanks for all your help anyway.


----------

